# Crabbing at Sandbridge



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Are crabs in the water there? Either from the pier or from the surf? Or is it too rough out there?

I need fresh bait. It'll be good if I didn't have to stop at Lesner to catch some.

Thanks


----------

